# Good quality timer



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Hi all

Can anyone recommend a good quality and long lasting electrical timer. I bought one to fire up my Londinium at the morning crack which last for 2 weeks before dying on me today. Bugger of a thing.

Basically it require one set of start and stop times Monday to Friday and other set sat & Sunday.

many thanks all


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lots of people swear by the wemo..............


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> lots of people swear by the wemo..............


Had quite a few that swear at the wemo too ................


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm also using a belkin wemo, it's a bit more money but worth every penny for the extra features. There is a new version about to be released that also measures your electricity consumption.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

+1 wemo,amazing piece of kit


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

do they support android yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aphelion said:


> do they support android yet?


Yep runs on my samsung phone


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes to android..the wemo is usually problematical if you cannot get it onto your network before the firmware tries to update. The instructions are ok, if you can follow them. They beat the pants off everything else, because they give you flexibility


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Have to say that new "insight" one looks pretty awesome

Any idea of a release date?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm waiting on the insight.... I'll be selling my standard Wemo when it's out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'm waiting on the insight.... I'll be selling my standard Wemo when it's out.


What's better about it may i ask?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's better about it may i ask?


It can track the energy consumption of your device, and provide custom notifications (watts, cost estimate, running length etc.)

From a design point of view, its a bit smaller too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm really interested on seeing the energy consumption. I'm planning on insulating my boiler so this will help me see any benefits


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies. Looks like I better check out the Wemo!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Think I will do the same









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Wonder if we could get bulk discount


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

robti said:


> Wonder if we could get bulk discount


I might be in the market for a timer such as the wemo too. Are they iphone compatible (any issues) ?


----------

